# You don't have many friends at 3 am!



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

At least none that answer their phones! I had a doe about 2 days over due. Last year she was a day past her due date. No big deal. She is a 3 yr. old Alpine, ( the one in my avatar) and is healthy. 

She started acting like she was going into labor around midnight, so I waited and watched her. Yawn, stretch, etc. but something looked off. I washed up, gloved and lubed up and went in. And felt a foot, then another foot. I gave a little tug and she started pushing. The knees were showing, but no head.

I have big hands, she had a small pelvis, not good! Where is the head? I tried to find it. I have had hundreds of kids born on my farm. Some real problems, only one other time was the head missing. I had a vet at that time and she wallowed around for hours before delivering 2 live buck kids. 

No vet this time, no friends would answer the phone, not even my grandson with small hands! He is a great mid wife. I finally got the kid out, giant buck. Head came out, it was laying on his back. Poor doe. I really thought I was going to have to put her down, no way was that kid getting out. 

After all that, he was alive, a little wobbly, but alive. I went in to check and felt the oddest thing. (I had surgical gloves on), I felt bones. Like chicken bones. 
I pulled them out, went back in and felt a lump. I pulled it out. A mummified fetus! Ok, at this point, I am starting to get rather freaked out. Dare I go back in? I did, checked all around and put a uterine bolus way deep in her. 

I have never had such an experience! One partially absorbed fetus, one mummified one and a very alive, big kid! 

She seems ok. Should I treat her with a round of antibiotics? 
I have the mummy, it's in my fridge. It's pretty strange!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My rule is, if you gross me out you get antibiotics.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great assist! Glad it turned out ok.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow! She is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I would totally do antibiotics. Along with b complex and probiotics. Poor doe and good thing you went in!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been giving Biomycin- 1 cc per 25#. I give it every day for 5-7 days. Anyone have a different dosage?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry you had no one to help, but you did a great job. 

Yes, start antibiotics.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow sorry about the bad experience but congrats of the live kid! What does a mumified kid look like


----------



## courtneyavent (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It was as long as your hand, rubbery looking, no eyes, no soft tissue, just bones and skin. 
My grandson and I discussed getting formaldehyde, but, we decided to bury it.


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Sorry you had no one to help, but you did a great job.
> 
> Yes, start antibiotics.


I try to avoid antibiotics whenever I can. Everytime someone has had to go in to deliver a kid, I always use a uterine drench 10 drops of lavender essential oil and 10 drops of tea tree essential oil in 1/2 gal of water. I then use a turkey baster to put it in her after delivery.

We have had some times when we were sure an infection would happen, especially with Jillian where the kids were late had let go of their poop inside her. Jillian recovered very well with no sign of infection. I wanted to do this with my little girl Spice that I just lost to an infection. The vet said I could not do this because they could not completely suture her uterine tear that was in the delivery canal - there was still a hole that would have allowed the drench to go into her abdomen cavity.

I love essential oils.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

That is very interesting! Thanks for sharing! 
We had a cow who had a mummified fetus (we had confirmed pregnancy through BioPryn, then we pregnancy tested her again a few months later and results showed she wasn't pregnant, so we had a vet check her to see why she wasn't cycling, and we found out she had a mummified fetus), but it didn't end so well and we had to send her to the slaughterhouse. Our vet had checked her and said she most likely couldn't get pregnant again because the bones of the fetus had damaged her something or other (sorry, I forgot what it was called  ). I hope your doe fairs better!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..good job!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> everytime someone has had to go in to deliver a kid, I always use a uterine drench 10 drops of lavender essential oil and 10 drops of tea tree essential oil in 1/2 gal of water. I then use a turkey baster to put it in her after delivery.


good idea


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome save, great job!

I work 3-11, so I do a round of chores when I get home from work. Most of my girls like to wait til chore time to kid, so I am delivering kids at 0100 or later! I usually don't get to bed until 0230 on a normal night, so I understand how lonely it would be at 0300. No lights are on in my neighborhood, everyone is sleeping.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, bless you for helping her! I hope mom and son are recovering okay!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I gave her a week of Biomycin, probiotics and Vit. B complex, plus a uterine bolus at the time. (Which is when I found the bones, etc.). The buck is doing well, he got disbudded and tattooed last eve. He is still a little wobbly when he walks and I noticed his one knee is a bit swollen. I really pulled hard to get him out. I think I might give him a tiny bit of Banamine to help that swelling.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

watch for joint ill in baby...swollen painful joints is a red flag...glad they are both doing well..


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Darn, didn't think about joint I'll. Thank you! Guess I better watch him and treat him for that, if needed. Always something....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Always something....


yes indeed : ) but they are in good hands!


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh my gosh Deb, I know this post is a bit old, but I just read it and wanted to let you know - if this happens to me, I'm calling... you!! :smile: 

My Nigerian is due July 1st! 

Great job!! You are certainly a pro in my book and I am so impressed!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you have a picture of the mummy?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I do have a picture, it is on my cell phone. Not sure how to post it as I am reduced to using an iPad to access TGS. It was pretty gross! My grandson was really interested in seeing it before I got rid of it. 

Doe is fine, her son went to a little girl, they love him.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I can post from my iPad ,just do it the same way,teejae


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How do I get the picture from cell phone to post? (I am a technological idiot!)


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Click on manage attachments. Choose a file


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Email it to yourself, download it to your iPad.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a great idea, Suzanne! (Told you I was a technological idiot!) I will do that as soon as I can. 
(I left phone in the barn, again....)


----------

